# Fox & geese



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Grandaught birthday soon

A board game addict at 4 years old.loves ludo dominoes and draughts( checkers to you) and the usual card games of snap and matching pairs

making her a fox and geese game for her birthday .The ones that can be purchased dont look to good and would like to see something individual .

The game was bought to the UK by the vikings and known to be played since the 1400`s , a favourite of queen victoria,

Have taught all my children to play it and is still popular,and is still beeing made

Suprising how chidren still love old games , and the education value /soicail lessons they learn from then stands them in good sted when they go to school,

so would recomend then to most children. My grand daught just loves it

,been of line for a day or two? so no stickmaking

sorry to bore you but a few pice to show where i am at


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Had to look up Fox and Geese on line. I see it's like the game we played with 4 red checkers and a black one. Been so long since I played that game I forgot the name.

Cobalt please post pics when you have finished the pieces.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

think that must be a different game MJC4 .this one is played with 15 geese and one fox

althought there are at lest 3 variations of it.

Only got 4 geese carved so and yet to finalize the playing board design and size .will post when finished


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

got the gaggle of geese carved , just need a bit of texturing on them. and have to cut them down to the right size

next the fox .


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

:thumbsu: Looking good Cobalt!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

The board game you mentioned MJC4 is called fox and hounds and is as you described it

Alittle bit more done to the fox and geese carving /burning and painting them takes some time

Got a piece of oak board out of a skip that was just about to go to the dump its so solid and heavy ,but will have to strip it back before i start work on it.The design and scale has yet to be determind.The colour on the photo is a stronger than the actural thing ,probably not got the camers setting right

Considering everything is made from off cuts of wood and waste material its getting there


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

How old is the g-daughter going to be? She should really get a kick from the the new game!! I do!!

Great looking work.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

she will be five in november,so plenty of time if one of the other grandchildren dont see it.

She will be starting school full time next term so it will be strange not having her.been looking after her since she was born just 1or 2 days a week.

Its been raining here so cant strip the oak board back.It looks like a stain /varnish on it it must be very old so dar`nt strip it back in the workshop ,as i am very careful with some of these old materials they used , there not to good for your health, so will only do it outside with a dust mask on.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Any new progress on the game?


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Managed to get the oak board stripped back , had to wait for some good weather wouldnt do it in the workshop as the peice of oak is so old with the varnish they used then is very unhealthy ,so would only do it outdoors.Have yet to mark up the positions for the pieces sand it back again then give it a quick coat of varnish and apply the design work in each corner .Probably paint a fox and geese in each corner of the board and highlight it with a gold boarder. so quite a bit to do yet

everything is on hold at moment till i get the workshop sorted.It still needs cutting to size


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Finally started on making the playing board for the fox and geese game .started this in june ?other things got going and stopped me from finishing it.thought i had better finish it.

Originnaly intended for my grandaughters birthday which has just gone.

heres the state of play.

just defined how far apart the peg holes need to be for her small fingers to give her enough room to place the peices without her struggling, used brown wrapping paper to get the dimensions and it also told me what room there would be for the design i wanted to put in the unused space.so hope fully i can start painting it weather permitting ,the paint is so slow drying this weather in the workshop


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

cut the board to size predrilled the peg holes needs sealing before start painting


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

That's an awesome looking game, great job.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Well done cobalt! I will have to look that up to see how it is played. Kids are going to love it.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

the next stage started for the game a fiddley job but as everything is made from recycle material it dosnt matter .the only cost involved was buying some dowel for the playing pieces

so i template made for the gold finish play lines.The fox and geese are made from off cuts from other projects .the oak board was fished out of a skip ( think you may call them dumpsters?)

1. template made .2&3 the application of the gold and 4the next stage almost ready for painting althoughi will redesign some of the painted geese .


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Looks great Cobalt! When do we start a game?


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I was hoping to start playing in a couple od days but have a chest infection and cant keep warm so no chance of getting into the workshop.The wife will go mad if she catches me out at the moment with this nagging cough.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Great looking game cobalt. Take care of yourself!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

to ill at the moment to go into the workshop to finish the game .but my grandaughte wont be back from austrlia till mid jan .hopefully she can have it then


----------

